# PlaqueOff



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to ask for any opinions or anecdotes, *good or bad,* about using Plaqueoff for dogs?

Since Charlie got something stuck in his teeth and we had to get a vet to remove it, he won't let me brush his teeth. He has carrots and other chews (e.g. nylabone dental chews) but I'm wondering whether I should use Plaqueoff to keep his teeth in good condition.

Or is there something else I could use that you think would be better and would work instead of brushing?

*I'd really rather not give Charlie raw meaty bones* - he's got a sensitive tum sometimes and after my last experience i'd rather stay away.

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

never used it personally, but only heard the best things about it. when bella gets a little older if she starts gettingplaque on her teeth, that s the first thing i will be usinG!


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*My two hate me touching their teeth and recently they've had really bad breath so I've been using Aquadent solution, which you put into there water. I'm not sure if it's made a huge difference though, it has cleared up the breath slightly.
But I'm worried that something might be stuck in there, we're at the vets on Thursday so the dogs will be getting their teeth checked. I've never personally used Plaque off, but I'm liking the Aquadent so far, I think it'll take some time to work though.*


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I started using plaqueoff for mave just over a month ago...and it does look like its working  along with her fis4dogs jerky i think together they are working a treat

juliex


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Just looked at this PlaqueOff and it sounds too good to be true lol. Is it honestly that good? I may mention it to my vets, see what they say.*


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

MissBexi said:


> *Just looked at this PlaqueOff and it sounds too good to be true lol. Is it honestly that good? I may mention it to my vets, see what they say.*


I had a long discussion about aquadent and plaqueoff with my local pet store. Ok they're trying to sell me a product, but from what I can gather if you're interested in the whole package (tackling bad breath, tartar etc) then plaqueoff is the one to go for. I think its all natural ingredients too.

Aquadent goes in water, but you have to be careful of the dosage. You can't just add it to the waterbowl. If it's too weak it might not work...and its main claim to fame seems to be tackling bad breath.

Also I've been reading a lot about plaqueoff online and could only find positive reviews on various websites. So that's why I was asking here about 'real' people using it on their dogs.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Helbo said:


> I had a long discussion about aquadent and plaqueoff with my local pet store. Ok they're trying to sell me a product, but from what I can gather if you're interested in the whole package (tackling bad breath, tartar etc) then plaqueoff is the one to go for. I think its all natural ingredients too.
> 
> Aquadent goes in water, but you have to be careful of the dosage. You can't just add it to the waterbowl. If it's too weak it might not work...and its main claim to fame seems to be tackling bad breath.
> 
> Also I've been reading a lot about plaqueoff online and could only find positive reviews on various websites. So that's why I was asking here about 'real' people using it on their dogs.


i buy mine from ebay..not a bad price and a small 60g tub last quite a good while..a few month  you can buy it for us humans also


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I use it on Lilly - being 1/2 maltese she's prone to dental problems and at 3 years old was already had pretty bad plaque/tartar.
I thinks it's done a great job - the build up on her teeth have reduced by 3/4 in the last few months.
It's not quite getting the last bits off yet I think I might have to do some cleaning as well - but overall I've been very impressed.
I'd tried the aquadent in the water before and didn't notice any difference in her teeth.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My vet recommended (and sold) it to me. Been using it for a few months now and had good results.
On Amazon it's half the price my vet charged, so look around for the best price, no point in paying over the odds for the same product!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> My vet recommended (and sold) it to me. Been using it for a few months now and had good results.
> On Amazon it's half the price my vet charged, so look around for the best price, no point in paying over the odds for the same product!


I've done my research online - I've found a good price. Just went to the petshop to actually look at the bottle properly...and my local pet shop owner is lovely. She really talks you through any products you want to talk about, even if you don't buy.

Thanks to everyone for their replies! Really helpful.

If anyones got any bad experiences please don't hesitate to post


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I've never used it. I use dem bones from csj. They're granulated charcoal, seaweed and parsley. the charcoal is abrasive and absorbs any nasty smelly things(as well as neutralising toxins in the stomach), the seaweed and parsley just help freshen breath and i have to say they really do help. Tummel gets 1 a day and he only ever has doggy breath when he's hot and thirsty now 

I've heard good things about plaqueoff and would probably use it if i got a dog that really needed it. Hopefully Charlies teeth stay healthyD for many years to come


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

csj dem bones sound interesting as a healthy treat to compliment the plaqueoff

Still no negative replies....


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I've personally never had any negative experiences with PlaqueOff, nor heard of any.

We used it on our last bichon who was elderly and had bad teeth - didn't make them better but did seem to stop them getting worse. From various friends and colleagues that have used it, that seems to be the general consensus - its good for preventing plaque, but limited at reducing it once its there.

I've recently started using it for my cats.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

That's why I want to start using it sooner rather than later. Its not at a bad stage I don't think, and if I use plaque off and certain chews to rub whats there off, I can stop any major problems occurring. 

I'm just glad it's a natural product - I try to avoid using too many chemicals on Charlie if possible. Obviously with worming theres no option, especially with a Beagle.


Well thanks for the replies everyone - I think I'm going to give it a whirl. 

People on here aren't usually shy if they think somethings rubbish, so I'm taking the lack of such posts as a good sign.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been reading this thread too and I might give it a go also


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I've been reading this thread too and I might give it a go also


If you do try some - let me know how it goes. I've got mine ordered and I'll write an update on here at some point to let those who have helped know how it's going. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

didn't make the slightest difference to my lot. have also tried fragaria tabs.none woked


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

We've had our two on it since we got them as young pups, using the theory that prevention is better than cure. They are a year old now and their teeth are perfect, not a mark on them, and their breath doesn't smell at all.

Very happy with it so far


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie had his first dose on his dinner today and he munched away as usual  

It'd take a lot to put a Beagle off their food 


There are a few spots on Charlie's teeth that could be cleaner, but nothing to worry about as far as I'm concerned. Hopefully with all the stuff he chews and this Plaqueoff I'm preventing any issues. Also I'm still waiting for CSJ Dem Bones to be delivered and these are supposed to be good for teeth too...

So far so good. 




Its been tough trying to combine health, natural products rather than chemicals, low fat food/treats and proper chews rather than titbit treats. But I'm getting there I think.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Quick update - even with Charlie's sensitive tum the Plaqueoff has had no immediate negative tummy effects. The dose you put on the food is surprisingly tiny and I can see the little 60g bottle is going to last a long time. If I'm happy with it i'll buy a bigger bottle next time. 

Although he didn't have really bad breath, I definitely think his breath is fresher after just 3 doses. And since he licks my nose as 'kisses' this is a nice bonus 

I'll wait a few weeks and let you all know whether I think it's reduced the little bit of plaque/staining his teeth have....


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Well after a couple of weeks of using PlaqueOff the few stains Charlie had on his teeth are lightening, but aren't completely gone yet. The bumf does say between 3-8 weeks so I guess it's still early days. 

His breath is still lovely and fresh 

He's also enjoying the Dem Bones from CSJ


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Plaque Off Dental Granules for Cats and Dogs 180gm by ProDen | Pets at Home

Is this the same stuff? I might see if I can find it elsewhere & give it a go (I'm guessing £26 isn't a good price?) Sox has awful teeth in my eyes.. Although our Vets have never mentioned it to us, they only ever take a quick peek anyway! If he had to have anything done, he'd have to be sedated because he hates anyone going near his mouth 

ETA - Do things like Dentastix actually help or are they just a glorified treat?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

As it's seaweed I'm wondering if a general seaweed supplement would have the same effect?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

JustmeGemmy said:


> Plaque Off Dental Granules for Cats and Dogs 180gm by ProDen | Pets at Home
> 
> Is this the same stuff? I might see if I can find it elsewhere & give it a go (I'm guessing £26 isn't a good price?) Sox has awful teeth in my eyes.. Although our Vets have never mentioned it to us, they only ever take a quick peek anyway! If he had to have anything done, he'd have to be sedated because he hates anyone going near his mouth
> 
> ETA - Do things like Dentastix actually help or are they just a glorified treat?


Yes thats the same product - but you can get smaller bottles. I've got the 60g bottle and since Charlie only needs 1 tiny scoop a night it's going to last me a long time. I got it for £10 but you can get it cheaper online.

In terms of dentastix - i think they're junk. I use CSJ Dem Bones which have charcoal and seaweed etc that are meant to help teeth.



Mum2Heidi said:


> As it's seaweed I'm wondering if a general seaweed supplement would have the same effect?


I'm not sure - the bottle says 'specially selected seaweed D1070' in it's ingredients section, also says rich in natural iodine. Not sure if that's added or in the seaweed...

I also think because its a powder added to their food, it somehow gets rubbed onto their teeth as well as benefits once digested...I don't know for sure though.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I just wanted to update 

After almost 3 months of adding 1 tiny scoop of plaque off to Charlie's main meal, his teeth are in excellent condition. Fresh breath, no plaque and pearly white teeth 

AND, I've not even used the whole 60g bottle yet!!!! So at first it seemed expensive for such a tiny bottle, but really it's worked out fine.

I've been supporting this with the use of Dem Bones - 1 a day. But overall Charlie's level of chewing has decreased as he's got older and calmer, so his teeth aren't getting the same rubbing as they used to. 

I'll definitely be buying more.


----------



## Snoop (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been using it for almost 4 weeks now and can definitely see a difference! His back teeth were the main issue but they're clearing up well. I'm very impressed so far!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Helbo said:


> I just wanted to update
> 
> After almost 3 months of adding 1 tiny scoop of plaque off to Charlie's main meal, his teeth are in excellent condition. Fresh breath, no plaque and pearly white teeth
> 
> ...


Really plaesed it's worked for you - it's definately helped Lilly's teeth (and I olny need to use 1/2 a scoop it seems to last forever)


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if it has any problems with medication? My dog is currently on Metacam for arthritis & he has so/so teeth. He's not a huge fan of the Vet & hates me trying to clean his teeth so this would be perfect for him. 

Is it worth checking with my Vet?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I use this on the dogs and have to say I think it works and it dosent cost alot as it lasts a few month. Its worth giving IMO


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

JustmeGemmy said:


> Does anyone know if it has any problems with medication? My dog is currently on Metacam for arthritis & he has so/so teeth. He's not a huge fan of the Vet & hates me trying to clean his teeth so this would be perfect for him.
> 
> Is it worth checking with my Vet?


As far as I'm aware it's just seaweed - so I doubt it will be a problem.

You could always call the vet and ask the receptionist if you want to be sure. Vets sell PlaqueOff so they should be aware of what it is.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ooh so interested to read this thread!! I for sure am going to give this a go...Blues teeth are ok at the moment but having had greyhounds before I know how quickly they go downhill (my last two both had to have a GA and all their teeth out at 10 years old!) 

Where is best to get it from??


----------



## Snoop (Jan 24, 2010)

I got mine from pet supermarket as they had a deal on for the 180g tub

Molar Proden Plaqueoff For Cats & Dogs - Pet Supplies & Pet Accessories | PET SUPERMARKET Online Pet Store


----------

